# evdev ALTGR funktioniert nicht (geloest)

## andi_s

hallo,

ich kann unter xfce4 weder im terminal noch hier im FF (at) oder (pipe), eckige klammern, etc. eingeben ...

Alles was ALTGR benoetigt funktioniert nicht

Ich habe viele Wikis und uralte postings zum Thema gelesen und so ziemlich alles getestet, was ich finden konnte, komme aber dennoch einfach nicht weiter.

Meine derzeitige xorg.conf beinhaltet das

```

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard-all"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

wobei ich variant, model, matchis auch schon auskommentiert hatte (habe diesbzgl. alle Kombinationen durch)

ich hatte auch schon /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf wie unter http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Evdev beschrieben

angepasst - ohne Erfolg. (ist vermutlich auch egal, ob man das dort oder in xorg.conf eintraegt)

make.conf

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

```

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0

```

Fehlt noch was an infos?

Achso, bevor ich mit startxfce4 X starte funktioniert ALTGR im Terminal, also an der Tastatur liegt es nicht  :Wink: 

aber langsam bin ich am verzweifeln  :Sad: 

Ich hoffe Jemand kennt das Problem und kann helfen

DankeLast edited by andi_s on Wed Mar 14, 2012 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Welche Grafikkarte + Treiber verwendest du? Wenns opensource-Treiber sind, kannst du auf eine xorg.conf nämlich KOMPLETT verzichten!

Ich hab eine intel-GPU, keine xorg.conf, dafür nur eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf sowie eine 50-wacom.conf (für ein tablet).

Das hier ist der Inhalt meiner 10-evdev.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"

        Option  "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection
```

und bei mir gehen eigentlich alle Tasten (außer es liegt mal wieder ne Katze auf der Tastatur, dann geht gar nix mehr  :Very Happy: )

----------

## andi_s

Hallo,

Ja, auf meinem anderen PC habe ich dieses Problem nicht und gar keine xorg.conf

Hier benutze ich allerdings fglrx (ati-drivers...) und randr, d.h. ich benoetige eh eine xorg.conf

edit:

geloest... manchmal ist die Loesung so banal... ich habe jetzt erst bemerkt, dass unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ noch eine andere (nicht von mir erstellte) evdef.conf lag, die ebenfalls das keyboard definiert hat  :Embarassed:  - nachdem ich die geloescht habe funktioniert nun alles so wie es soll... - danke

----------

